# Spinning Clown?



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I was at BA's yesterday looking at some ocellaris clowns and I ended up staring at one for about 15 minutes, possibly longer. This one clown was spinning as if it were doing cartwheels. From what I could tell, nothing was wrong with it. The other fish in the tank seemed fine as well. What could have been the problem?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I was BA and there was another fish bouncing off the glass in circles like it was trying to scratch an itch. It looked fine too.

If you were at the BA in Vaughan, they got a few crazy clowns. Some swim sideways and some upside down. I asked about it because it doesn't seem right but the guys there said they were like that for some time.

All I can say is stay away from the crazy fish, unless of course you fine it amusing. Then ...


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Were you seeing them do like, cartwheel style movements? I'm not talking the regular weird wagging lol but it was sort of scary ): how they were thrashing around.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

probably a birth defect ... . 

do not expect BA employees to know anything.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

From my experience, it's usually have to do with low oxygen content during travelling (shipping), the condition unfortunately is irreversable. The condition does not necessarily kill the fish and the fish can live on and on. Swimming bladder issue is very similiar too.

... but why buy defective fish


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Reef_Aquatica said:


> From my experience, it's usually have to do with low oxygen content during travelling (shipping), the condition unfortunately is irreversable. The condition does not necessarily kill the fish and the fish can live on and on. Swimming bladder issue is very similiar too.
> 
> ... but why buy defective fish


Yes, buy your fish from this man ^^^^

He has awesome clowns... that swim normally


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Doh ! They are CLOWN fish, LOL- What did you expect?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

50seven said:


> doh ! They are clown fish- what did you expect?


LOL I knew someone would say that!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

50seven said:


> Doh ! They are CLOWN fish, LOL- What did you expect?


ROFL Copter!!!!!!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL .... I'm going to put in a little plastic car in my tank and have my clown come out of it ..... coming soon to YouTube.


----------

